# Deconstruction Worker



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm going to be working FrightFest at a theme park this October and I was told I could do whatever, and they're giving me my shovel from last year and getting me a chainsaw, so I was thinking about an undead construction worker. I'm getting a hardhat to put nails in and blood on but I can't think of anything else, suggestions?


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

Did my hardhat today, just need to get some blood and add the finishing touches. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the hard hat. To bring it over the top, you might want to carve a partial "brick" out of foam. Paint it to look like a real brick and glue it onto the hard hat, so it looks like it went right through into your skull.

You could also make a bunch of foam splinters, paint them up to look like wood and use liquid latex to attach them to your skin, like they were impaled in your face.

Eric


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

My facial makeup will be up to the makeup artist at the theme park, but I will definitely ask if I could do the splinter idea. That seems awesome, but I'm not sure about the brick, it may make it a tad goofy lookin, because all those nails are real. But I really like the splinter idea. Thanks.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

gears of gore said:


> My facial makeup will be up to the makeup artist at the theme park, but I will definitely ask if I could do the splinter idea. That seems awesome, but I'm not sure about the brick, it may make it a tad goofy lookin, because all those nails are real. But I really like the splinter idea. Thanks.


Oh no...I disagree. I think the partial brink idea is genius. I love the theme/term - Deconstruction Worker. Nice.

I think the use of chainsaws at Halloween is so overdone. I'd use a big fake (rusty) pickaxe accessory, and maybe a vest illusion with a board coming through the front, protruding out the back. There's a lot you could do with that character (flashing red light, fake rebar through the leg, etc.


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm only a chainsaw guy when they need me, other times I'm Shovelface, long story on that name, but I walk around dragging a shovel and when I find someone to scare, I pick up the shovel to be quiet and slam it as hard as I can and as close to them as possible, it's really a rush. So awesome. 

Anyway, I'll see how the brick goes tomorrow, thanks for the input.


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a question for the people who are more talented than I, so just talented ha.
My question is how would I be able to have blood seep through the front crack of the hardhat? Any ideas are welcome


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

You could just paint it on and put a gloss on it to make it look real. otherwise you could use Great Stuff expanding foam, a little goes a long way, and then paint the expanding foam looking like your brain or something is gushing out. 

If you wanted actual "blood" you could always get a camel back fill it with "blood" then have some type of a hose/suction run up your back and into your helmets crack so you would literally be dripped out blood. Only problem with that is I dont know if you could regulate it and you would have to refill it after it runs out. Could be costly.


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah I wanted an actual "leakage" and just wanted to know how expensive/difficult the project would be. Thanks for posting =)


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

This a pic of the pants I'll be wearing, the blade is all foam.


----------



## Yorkshire Ghost (Jun 22, 2009)

when i first read the post about the foam brick, i thought it was to throw at people!!

nice job on the trousers btw.


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, it was a pretty simple project. Still working on how to have blood flow out of my hard hat, will have vid up when I get it going.


----------

